# Stewie and I are looking for advice on his swollen paw



## erichouchin (May 8, 2011)

It seems to have gotten worse over the past two days but lays dormant over night. As the day goes on it seems to get worse. Ive started soaking his paw in warm water for ten mins this morning and then applied neosporin. Im thinking it may be a thorn lodged? Any advice or suggestions on treating this is appreciated by both of us, Thank you in advance

eric & stewie


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that poor guy needs to see a vet  Ouch!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A vet visit is in order.


----------

